# Looking for gun auctions



## Drop Tine (Aug 29, 2006)

In the Lansing or SE Michigan area. There used to be one in Potterville or something like that I thought they have a few times per year. Anyone know of that one or any others? Looking to get a used semi auto 12 guage.


----------



## Drop Tine (Aug 29, 2006)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Not SE MI, but they usually have a good selection and you can bid online also.

http://belchermcpherson.com/110709.php

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=20363


----------



## Drop Tine (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Drop Tine- The auction I think your looking for is held in Vermountville, just west of Potterville. It's a consignment auction held about 3 or 4 times a year at thier opera house. I know they advertise the in the Reminder, a Hastings area paper, I'm sure they would advertise in a Lansing paper also.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.braunandhelmer.com

Keep an eye on this site. Not specifically for guns, but he gets a lot of them. Check out his past and up-coming auctions. There's two next week, that have some interesting firearms in them.


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

Try this site, put in your zip code, distance your willing to travel and search words.

http://www.auctionzip.com/

I looked at the Braun and Helmer site, checked out their upcoming auctions. The format of their upcoming auction page is the same as the auction zip search page. So, take that for what it is worth........

Kydia


----------

